# Thanks to the Expats



## vmlcyprus (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi 
I posted a thread about 2 months ago, for any expats that needed some work, and I now have a sales manager and two sales agents, that will be helping me to run my small business in Cyprus, I am looking to move out in the next 24 months, but in the mean time I am stuck in the miserable UK, wet-cold and in a resession, so you are missing nothing here eccept doom and gloom, Petrol is now at £1.10p a litre, and I pay £1,500 a year property tax(average 4 bed)and £600 for water rates, I bet thats cheered you up..

Looking forward to our return to Cyprus soon.

Alan


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Alan ~ you lucky so & so! Some how missed your employment opportunity thread. Better 'watch this space' in future, especially as we're looking to relocate within the next five years, unless an opportuntiy presents itself. Anticipating the current state of build for our villa it looks like completion is August/September. We're going over in 10 days to see for ourselves what progress the builders are making! Hopefully also to meet up with a few contacts. Where are you going to be located yourself?
Chris


----------



## vmlcyprus (Feb 13, 2008)

*more oppertunities*

Hi Chris

Location will depend on schools to be honest, for the first five years anyway,and as we love the whole Island, who cares where we live as long as its not in the UK (having a negative UK day), if all goes well with the people we have that are covering Paphos-Limassol, we may take on some more at Christmas to cover the north and Nicocia, fingers crossed, the plan is to have an established business by the time we get there, it feels a long way off right now, but time flies and we will have made lots of contacts by the time we move. I hope all goes well with your villa build. 
ALAN


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Alan,
Your petrol is pretty cheap ! Here in the Highlands it's just gone up to £1.16per ltr unleaded and £1.22 diesel ! My council tax is £1600 per year !
We have to drive everywhere so it's just becoming an absolute "rip off" and the big refinery in the central belt is going on strike this friday, so everyone is queuing and filling cans as well !
I am so desperate to leave this country behind before it grinds to a complete halt !!!
Nance


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Me to nance, cant wait,
Tricia


----------

